# Ants in my workshop



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Well to be honest, just one ant but the little devil been keeping me busy for the past several weeks. It all started after I finished my Thumbs Up project (http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/40235-extra-hand-one-man-shop.html ). While working on that one, this idea popped into my head and wooden go away. [Oh crap, here come the puns again.]



















The anteater and ant were inspired by the BC comic strip by Johnny Hart. The anteater body is basswood as are some of the prop rocks and ant hill. The gears and cams are plywood on an oak dowel shaft. The frame and most of the other parts are poplar.

The action begins when the crank is turned. A 4:1 gear ratio slows the action down. The attached photos show the gears and the hollow anteater body with the tongue mechanism. You can see how it all works when you watch the video.

Here's the video link: ZOT! A wooden automaton - YouTube

As you can see, anteaters aren't much help in the shop.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Oliver, have you ever thought about using your unique powers for the good of mankind instead of just for his amusement? I'm not putting what you do down, I'm just saying that what you do in whimsy is more sophisticated that what many of us try to do seriously. Another job well done.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Great stuff Oliver!!

earl


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Oliver

You are a very talented individual.

Al


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Title Suggestion (seeing as how you like puns):

The Anteater-Ant Theater


----------



## vallejotex (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oliver, that is super-cool my friend! I need to make certain to show this to my ant & uncle. Have you ever noticed that many animals that feed on ants also have names that begin with an "A"? Aardvark, Anteater & Armadillo. Since biology has always been a keen subject for me, I have you some trivia that many people are unaware of: Armadillos have a very long, muscular and accurately extendable tongue. In Georgia, wildlife biologists have noticed that as Fire Ants move into areas that they have previously not been present - Armadillos are about four years behind them!
The manner in which armadillos catch ants is one of the neatest tricks I have ever observed...this has been scientifically documented with all kinds of pre-positioned cameras. The armadillo will find an "active" mound (antbed or whatever you call it) and locate the entry points and methodically insert the long tongue - following the contours that are active subterranian routes. The armadillo's tongue exudes a sweet-smelling (to ants) substance that is sticky - BUT ONLY STICKY TO ANTS! This blows my mind that the armadillo does not come-out with a bunch of dirt and debris stuck to the tongue - only ants!
Pretty Cool, Huh?
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Oliver, have you ever thought about using your unique powers for the good of mankind instead of just for his amusement? I'm not putting what you do down, I'm just saying that what you do in whimsy is more sophisticated that what many of us try to do seriously. Another job well done.


Oh no! Now you've done it! My secret identity of Whimsy Man has been exposed. My work of trying to save mankind one laugh at a time may fail. Please, what ever else you do today, LAUGH. Laugh like your life depends on it. Make your family and friends laugh. It's our only chance to save the world! Remember Whimsy Man's motto: "He who laughs, lasts."


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

OPG3 said:


> Oliver, that is super-cool my friend! I need to make certain to show this to my ant & uncle. Have you ever noticed that many animals that feed on ants also have names that begin with an "A"? Aardvark, Anteater & Armadillo. Since biology has always been a keen subject for me, I have you some trivia that many people are unaware of: Armadillos have a very long, muscular and accurately extendable tongue. In Georgia, wildlife biologists have noticed that as Fire Ants move into areas that they have previously not been present - Armadillos are about four years behind them!
> The manner in which armadillos catch ants is one of the neatest tricks I have ever observed...this has been scientifically documented with all kinds of pre-positioned cameras. The armadillo will find an "active" mound (antbed or whatever you call it) and locate the entry points and methodically insert the long tongue - following the contours that are active subterranian routes. The armadillo's tongue exudes a sweet-smelling (to ants) substance that is sticky - BUT ONLY STICKY TO ANTS! This blows my mind that the armadillo does not come-out with a bunch of dirt and debris stuck to the tongue - only ants!
> Pretty Cool, Huh?
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Otis,

I knew there was a reason I didn't mind the armadillos making occasional night time forays into my yard. I usually have to replace their divots but happy to learn they deal with the nasty fire ants. Cool info.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Oliver how did you set out the gears and then cut them? the whole thing is neat and there should always be time for whimsy as thing would be boring if there were not. NGM


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

> Please, what ever else you do today, LAUGH. Laugh like your life depends on it.


When our daughters were young, Joy and I made determined efforts to eat as many meals together as possible. It was always joke time and we always knew that the biggest danger our girls were exposed to was choking on food! Still now, with daughters of ages 33, 35 & 38 - we are constantly laughing together, via email or telephone. Today we are babysitting our youngest grandson - 4 months old, his name is Isaiah, but my wife has nicknamed him "Prince Charming" and that name fits perfectly! Everything is funny to him - even at the age of 4 months!
Later, Otis


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

neville9999 said:


> Oliver how did you set out the gears and then cut them? the whole thing is neat and there should always be time for whimsy as thing would be boring if there were not. NGM


Neville,

I wouldn't be able to make any gears without the fantastic help of Matthias Wandel's wooden gear generator Gear template generator. It allows you design gears and then print them out. I just use spray glue to mount the printed gear on the wood and then cut them out on my bandsaw. When done, a quick wipe with mineral spirits and the paper lifts right off.

I highly recommend the gear generator.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

> I knew there was a reason I didn't mind the armadillos making occasional night time forays into my yard. I usually have to replace their divots but happy to learn they deal with the nasty fire ants.


Oliver,

Fire ants are an invasive non-native pest / nuisance. With HERPETOLOGY as my main biological interest (since 1958) I am very aware of items & issues that are relative to reptiles & amphibians. There is an organization called the DATF, which stands for the Declining Ampbibian Task Force. Many people have no appreciation for amphibians, yet haven't reasons to care - they are usually simply an ignored group of ectotherms. Toads are extremely valuable in the extermination of hundreds of insects, worms, slugs and what I refer to as "God's Nastiest Creation", which is better known as the Terrestrial Flatworm *every day* in the warmer months! Frogs are helpful in the same manner, yet they most often are found in or near fresh water. Newts and salamanders also are very helpful and consume dozens of the aforementioned critters - but almost always in a secluded area. Most people do not know the difference between frogs and toads, many have their own theories; but few really know...the true difference is absence or presence of a paratoid gland - which is the kidney-shaped callous-looking growth located adjacent to the tympanum (eardrum). Paratoid glands only occur on toads. 

Also, their is a technical difference between salamanders and newts. Neither is simply the name of a life stage of the other...salamanders have a two stage life cycle, which is an aquatic stage, followed by a terrestrial stage. Adult salamanders migrate short distances to water to "make families". Conversely, newts live a three stage life cycle: first is (larval) an aquatic stage, second is a terrestrial stage and thirdly is their adult aquatic stage. This means newts do not need to "go on a vacation" to start their families - they are already there!

DATF has identified several reasons for declining amphibians world-wide. The number one world-wide is pollution (water, air and soil), this is followed by habitat destruction, and believe it or not - in many regions a big cause of amphibian decline (especially toads) is the weedeater! Toads very often inhabit areas where a "ledge" gives them summer shade - yet also provides a point of ambush to find food items. Weedeaters fly-by, very often shredding toads and other amphibians - sad, but true.

Fire ants are also a major cause of declining amphibian populations, as well as the other causes mentioned previously. Pesticides are listed as a huge segment responsible for amphibian demise, and are lumped-into the group referred to as "pollution".

Over-use of herbicides and pesticides are pollution! It hurts all of us who live and breathe! *You are very wise to give-way to your occasional visiting armadillo,* because they are an extremely effective natural control of fire ants. Fire ants are their "preferential ant", due to their high chemical content of formic acid.

And who knew this would be a basic biology lesson, again; your geared creation is super-cool and could serve as an interesting object lesson for biology, natural history and physics! 

As (Cherryville) Chuck said: *You have some super-skills far beyond woodworking!*

Later, OPG3


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Excellent!!!


----------



## Lawseeker (Mar 18, 2013)

Oliver, wonderful creation. What a great talent you have. I am no biologist, but aren't fire ants sort of red in color? Your invading ant looks like the black variety. Maybe you could use an armadillo next time....

Thanks for the joy you bring and the humor you profess.

Marvin


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Job

Here's link or two you may want to check out

http://www.mechanicalkits.com/

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/6869-wooden-toy-s.html

===



Gaffboat said:


> Well to be honest, just one ant but the little devil been keeping me busy for the past several weeks. It all started after I finished my Thumbs Up project (http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/40235-extra-hand-one-man-shop.html ). While working on that one, this idea popped into my head and wooden go away. [Oh crap, here come the puns again.]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Oliver another great animation!

Thanks for posting,


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

A most excellent creation. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Really terrific*

Oliver, you're truly incredible. If you're looking for other ideas here's one. I have a thing for cartoon characters, especially Wile E. Coyote (Carnivorous Vulgaris as they say in the movies.) The reason that I like Wile is that he never gives up. He knows that the Road Runner has to win every time, he only has to win once. Of course, idiot that he is, he never will. One of his favorite traps is to drop a boulder on the Road Runner as he runs by. Never quite works out that way. An interesting animation would be a moving Road Runner, a dropping bolder and a flattened Wile. I'd do that one in a heart beat and add it to my collection of Wile "stuff", if only I had half your talent. Need a micrometer to measure my talent. Just a thought.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Very clever and couldn't be any cuter. Thank You for posting it.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

BJ: Thanks for the links to the mechanical kits. They are very clever and at an amazingly affordable price. They look great for someone who wants to try their hand at building an automaton.

Barry: I'm a big fan of Wile E. Coyote also. I like your idea and will have to give it some thought. I already have some ideas on the road runner part but getting some kind of repeatable action for Wile E. will require a lot more thinking.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Oliver
The kits are great,many say it's to cold in the shop to work. the kits are all pre cut and one can do some wood work in the house, little bit of sand paper and some glue and some time and it's done in a day or two..you can also add gears if you want to.

===



Gaffboat said:


> BJ: Thanks for the links to the mechanical kits. They are very clever and at an amazingly affordable price. They look great for someone who wants to try their hand at building an automaton.
> 
> Barry: I'm a big fan of Wile E. Coyote also. I like your idea and will have to give it some thought. I already have some ideas on the road runner part but getting some kind of repeatable action for Wile E. will require a lot more thinking.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Gaffboat said:


> Neville,
> 
> I wouldn't be able to make any gears without the fantastic help of Matthias Wandel's wooden gear generator Gear template generator. It allows you design gears and then print them out. I just use spray glue to mount the printed gear on the wood and then cut them out on my bandsaw. When done, a quick wipe with mineral spirits and the paper lifts right off.
> 
> I highly recommend the gear generator.


Thank you for your answer Oliver, I assumed you had used the Wooden Gears Template Generator from Matthias and then cut them on a bandsaw, I have been on his site and seem some of his many videos, I just wondered if you had used a different method, I think that there will be more ant eaters appear over time, it is a clever idea. NGM


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Barry: I'm a big fan of Wile E. Coyote also. I like your idea and will have to give it some thought. I already have some ideas on the road runner part but getting some kind of repeatable action for Wile E. will require a lot more thinking.
> ===


Oliver, maybe a huge wooden sledge hammer would work. Could be set up to go around in a circle and each time the Road Runner goes by Wile E. could take a whack at him.

I attached a poor picture of my Wile E. collection. Don't know how well you can see what's in there but there might be something to give you an idea.

And yes, my wife thinks I'm a little nuts. I tell her she's wrong. I'm probably a lot nuts.

Whether you go with Wile E or not, please keep posting your projects. They are amazing.


----------

